# Campingcars-infos USB - Help please.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

In a post today barryd mentioned www.campingcar-infos.com and I remembered we'd bought the USB back in 2013 although we'd never used it.
So I found the USB but I'm getting nowhere fast with it.
Please tell me what I'm doing wrong -

Insert USB in PC
Click on Index
Click on Voir les Aires
Click on Allow Blocked content
Click at side of France
Click on the area I want (62) to search for Aires
Then a couple of sentences in French appear - but nothing more.

Attention : Pour que les cartes soient visibles "hors connexion", vous devez les avoir déjà consultées "en connexion", car elles s'enregistrent dans la mémoire cache de votre ordinateur (les fonds de cartes sont trop volumineux pour tous tenir sur la clé USB). 
Veillez donc à consulter les endroits où vous souhaitez vous rendre (y compris les différents niveau de zoom) avant votre départ.

The Google translation -

Caution: the cards are visible " Offline", you must have already consulted " in connection" because they are saved in the cache memory of your computer ( the maps are too large to fit on all the key USB ) . Be sure to visit the places you want to go (including different zoom level ) before departure.

What do I need to do and where am I going wrong?

I'm using IE.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A bump for you Keith. :wink:

I can't really help but I was always led to believe that it didn't work properly with IE which is why I've never bought it.

Pete


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I have never had it running right and still can't.Wish I hadn't bothered with it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I still have the 2010 version but from memory I copied the lot onto the hard drive into a folder. Actually I think mine was a download not on the USB stick. I wonder if some of it is compressed.

There is a forum on CC Infos and I occasionally post on there. It may be worth joining just to ask the question.

Mine definately works though off line but from the hard drive.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I too have a version (2013) on my hard drive which always opens without difficulty as does the original USB. Windows7. 
Loaded onto G Earth it really makes for easy planning.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Just tried mine again and it still won't work in map view.Shows list and that's it.Useless.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

tonyt - I too have a version (2013) on my hard drive which always opens without difficulty as does the original USB. Windows7. 

How did you get it on your hard drive in the first place?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> KeithChesterfield..............How did you get it on your hard drive in the first place?


I just dowloaded/copied it from the USB stick.

And I have to say, I've dowloaded and copied a number of versions over the years (probably illegal), used them in various desktops and laptops and they have always fired up perfectly and quickly - not like the MHF version.

Also note, I can't spell techie, let alone claim to be one. :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I went round in circles for a long time trying to copy files, save as target, etc and generally got myself wound up.

Then I saw on Google a reply about the USB and they suggested loading Firefox to my PC.

I did that and the Campingcars-info works perfectly okay.

You learn something new every day, don't you.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> KeithChesterfield.............Thanks for the replies.
> 
> I went round in circles for a long time trying to copy files, save as target, etc and generally got myself wound up.
> 
> ...


Ah, I didn't mention that I always use Firefox


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good point. Mine opens in Firefox. Sorry a bit slow today. Under the weather. IE really has gone down hill.

Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

How do you tell the PC to open in Firefox?Maybe my maps will work if i do that?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *ovalball wrote: *How do you tell the PC to open in Firefox?Maybe my maps will work if i do that?


You need to set Firefox as the default browser

To set the default Web browser in Windows Vista and Windows 7:

From the Start menu, access the Control Panel.

On the Set Default Programs window, choose a Web browser from the Program section (Firefox) and click Set this program as default, then click OK.


----------

